# Rasenmäher



## Speedy 1975 (26. Mai 2016)

Hey leute ich muss dringend nen neuen benzinmäher haben.
Mein alter hat gute 15 jahre gehalten.
Ich möchte auf jedenfall über 3ps haben bei einer schnittbreite von 46-48cm.
Ob antrieb oder nicht ist mir fast egal nur sollte er leicht zu schieben sein grade in Ecken und kurven.
Der clou ist ich möchte max 500 euro zahlen besser weniger.
Ich habe die mäher von __ hecht ins auge gefasst aber makita ist auch ne Überlegung wert. 
Habt ihr paar Empfehlungen für mich? 
Denke grosse räder sind gut zum leichten manövrieren oder? 
Muss micht die tage entscheiden sonst bekomme ich den rasen nur noch mit ner sense ab


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2016)

Kaufe was mit einem Honda Motor. Ich habe schon so einige Rasenmäher kennen gelernt....bei manchen was es echt eine Qual bis man die am laufen hatte. Der mit dem Hondamotor springt zuverlässig an.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2016)

der @pyro hat da auch einen gesucht: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neukauf-rasenmäher.43838/
schreib ihm halt mal ne pn


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte da eine Alternative, für 500,- Euro bekommst du bestimmt 2 Schafe. Die sind zuverlässig, brauchen kein Benzin und verpesten nicht die Umwelt.

Einige nehmen ich ernst, andere nicht.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Mai 2016)

Schafe leihen und nur auf die Wiese  stellen bis sie abgeweidet ist, ist bestimmt ne gute Idee, aber auf Dauer machts den Boden kaputt. Schafe müssen wandern. Deutlich preiswerter und bestimmt auch nicht langsamer als nem Rasenmäher hinterher latschen: * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Lion (27. Mai 2016)

hallo Speedy 1975,
hast Du schon mal über einen Akku-Rasenmäher nachgedacht, die Teile sind heute
schon sehr Leistungsfähig, Knopf und Hebel drücken, läuft.
Das ganze hängt natürlich auch von der Größe des Rasens ab und
schreibe uns mal, wie groß ist die Rasenfläche.
Evtl. wäre auch ein Mäh-Roboter interessant oder?
 VG. Léon


----------



## Speedy 1975 (27. Mai 2016)

Mährobi stimmt ne gute idee aber noch uninteressant da sich das Grundstück noch verändern wird in nächster zeit. Habe noch paar ecken die wild aussehen.
Wenn ich schätze dann denke ich mal so gute 400m2 rasen vieleicht etwas mehr aber recht viel __ moos und Unkraut drin.
Nach einiger zeit im netzt denke ich an den mtd 46spoe, warum
Er hat nen antrieb ist nicht zu schwer und mein alter mäher ist auch ein mtd und hat 15jahre gehalten. Ich habe das ding schon gut gequält mit pflege und wartung hatte ich es auh nicht so bei dem teil. Da sind 15jahre nicht schlecht. 
46er schnitt sollte reichen dann kann man noch gut ecken und enge kurven bearbeiten. Denke mit nen 51er sieht das schon etwas anders aus? Habe da nicht so due Erfahrungen da ich mir sonst nicht so nen kopf gemacht habe. Kommt davon wenn man eigentum hat


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Mai 2016)

Moin,

ich habe im Aufsitzmäher einen Briggs Stratton Motor.
Der läuft seit Jahren ohne Probleme, bekommt jedes Jahr neues Öl und eine Zündkerze.
Im Winter muss  er auch ran mit Schneeschild, kein Problem. Mein Nachbar hat das gleich Model auch ohne Probleme.
Hondamotoren sagt man das auch nach, das die super sind.

Mein Handrasenmäher hat auch ein Briggs Stratton Motor, wie der große-> kein Problem.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2016)

Ich habe einen Makita Akkumäher und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn du die 5 Amphere Akkus nimmst reicht das locker für 400 m². Die Akkus passen übrigens in alle anderen Makitageräte mit 18 Volt. In den Mäher kommen 2 Akkus er läuft mit 36 Vollt


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2016)

Die Akku-Geschichte hört sich immer recht gut an - egal ob es um Kettensägen, Rasenmäher oder um andere Geräte geht.
Tatsache ist aber, wenn man mal über 10 bis 20 Jahre die Sache betrachtet ist ein Akku-Gerät ähnlich unwirtschaftlich wie ne Solar-Inselanlage.
Ich hab jetzt meinen elektrischen Rasenmäher seit 1991 - der läuft absolut perfekt für meine kleine Rasenfläche (etwa 400 m²) - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass selbst moderne Akkus in 25 Jahren mal erneuert werden müssen - da ist man z.B. bei besagten Makita-Akkus (2x 5AH) schnell bei 150 bis 200 €.
Ein Strom-Mäher kostet keine 100 € - oder anders - wenn der mal angeschaffte Mäher nicht EX geht kannst du verdammt lang mit der Steckdose mähen, bis du 200 € verbraten hast.

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2016)

Naja  Nori, wenn ich da an die 50 Verlängerungskabel denke die meine Mutter in 10 Jahren geschafft hat .......
Da ist es  jetzt  schon viel praktischer 
  
Zur Not steht aber immer noch ein Akkumäher in Reserve; )


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2016)

@Nori 

Völlig richtig! 

Nur meine Rasenflächen sind so verwinkelt, das ich beim Mähen mehr mit dem Kabel als mit dem Mäher beschäftigt war. Die Akkus sind teuer, das stimmt. Ich hatte das Glück ein Angebot kaufen zu können. Koffer mit Akkubohrmaschine und drei 5 AH Akkus für 270,- Euro. Koffer mit Bohrmaschine so wie zwei 1,2 AH Akkus die ich schon hatte habe ich für 120,- Euro weiterverkauft.

So hat mich ein 5 AH Akku letztendlich 50 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Nori (28. Mai 2016)

Ich hab immer noch mein erstes Kabel seit 25 Jahren (und das hat keine einzige geflickte Stelle) - ist alles ne Frage der Übung und der Sorgfalt 

Man kan auch keine allgemeingültige Sache aus einem 50,- € Akku-Preis ableiten - hast halt Glück gehabt (der Akkumäher musste aber auch noch gekauft werden).

Der TE will ja einen Benzinmäher - ich würde da was in der 300 € Klasse kaufen - vielleicht sogar vom Discounter.
Die haben meistens B&S Motoren - die sind völlig ok und auch langlebig (kommt auch auf die Pflege an).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Speedy 1975 (7. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt einen mit 4ps honda motor antrieb und mulchkit....preis etwas unter 450euro.
Läuft super lässt sich ohne antrieb besser schieben wie mein alter.


----------

